# Dodge M37 Parts Lot for Sale



## leny828

I have a number of parts remaining from the sale of my M37 Truck. It is my intention to sell all of the parts in a single lot, with a pick up location of Orange, CA. 

New Steering Wheel:  $130.00
Used MU-4 Winch: $500.00
Used Power Take Off (PTO) for Winch: $200.00
Used Universal Joint for Winch Shaft:  $50.00
2-Used Starters:  $75.00 each
New inner Windshield with Glass:  $150.00
Near NOS Original Tailgate - perfect (not a cheap repro.)  $600.00
NOS Transmission tunnel cover for cab: 100.00
6-NOS side cab. Window frames (WO/top piece): $40.00 each
NOS Battery Box with cover:  $75.00 
Used Generator: $75.00
NOS Fording cover with air cleaner: $100.00.
4-Used Rear Bumperetes Exc. Cond.:  $20.00 each
NOS exhaust pipes (upgraded 2-Piece design): 50.00
6-Used Radiator support to Side Panel (with hood latch): $20.00 each (most in really great condition

Used right front fender with headlight, and headlight guard (this is a rust free fender in excellent condition (one drilled hole top of fender)  $200.00 
There are a lot of other odds and ends of small parts, that I will include as part of the more substantial items.
I would be willing offer all of the items above, and the smaller items for a bulk buy price of:
$2,000.00 cash for the entire inventory of parts to include several smaller items. This sale would be for local pick up only, in Orange, CA. That is a sensational deal!


Len
leny828@gmail.com
714-330-3980 mobile


----------

